
C++ Dataflow/Pipelines Made Awesome - f0llowL8r
https://github.com/RaftLib/RaftLib
======
anon_maus
Sweet. Looks like you can make thousands of asynchronous kernels and it
doesn't kill perf (ran testsuite with qthreads..had to build that, looks like
a threading library from Sandia national labs). Pretty cool. Seems like far
better oversubscription handling than TBB or OpenMP.

------
CaptainKrunch
Cool to see this project again. I looked at it awhile back, and used it for a
few small projects. Looks like the dev has been up to a lot of work in the
interim. Any idea how long before we'll see a full beta release (assuming dev
reads this?).

